# Makeup Schools



## curvacii0us (Feb 9, 2006)

Good evening Ladies. How is everyone?? Anyways I was just curious if anyone is aware of any good makeup artist schools, i'm about three years to early to be asking but it never hurts to be educated. I googled this but nothing impressive came up. Anyone???


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm not aware of any, but it would be interesting to find out. Where are you from so the gals can help you a bit more?


----------



## curvacii0us (Feb 9, 2006)

It wouldn't really matter where the school was located, when the time comes I will be gladly willing to travel. I'm currently living in florida but go back and forth from texas. I thought it would be interesting too. Cant wait for some replys ladies.


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Feb 9, 2006)

maybe aveda! there are some out there, but most aren't creditable!:icon_roll


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Feb 9, 2006)

Hello all-

I would definitely have to recommend Joe Blasco's Makeup school in Hollywood and I do belive he also has one in Florida as well...My mom was one of his students about 30 years ago...Anyway, he is fantastic and a lot of T.V. and movie makeup artists have gone to his school....It is kinda expensive though...HTH


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 11, 2006)

I went to the MAC Pro site and they have a list of schools that are approved for the Pro student program. It's not a comprenhensive list of schools, but only those approved by MAC. It seems like a good list, though.

Arizona

Maxima Make-up Artistry - Scottsdale, AZ

Artistic Beauty College - All locations, AZ

Academy of Aesthetics Arts &amp; Sciences - Tempe, AZ

California

Academy of Art College - San Francisco, CA

Avance Beauty College - San Diego, CA

Award Studio Media Make-up - Los Angeles, CA

Bay Vista College of Beauty - National City, CA

Cerritos College - Norwalk, CA

Cinema Make-up School - Los Angeles, CA

Citrus College - Glendora, CA

Citrus Heights Beauty College - Citrus Heights, CA

College of the Desert (Theatrical Makeup only) - Palm Desert, CA

Elite Progressive School of Cosmetology - Sacramento/Stockton, CA

Empire Academy of Makeup - Costa Mesa, CA

Elegance International Inc. - Hollywood, CA

Golden West College - Huntington Beach, CA

Je Boutique College of Beauty - El Cajon, CA

Joe Blasco Makeup School - Hollywood, CA

John Peri Beauty College - Lomita, CA

Lu Ross Academy - Ventura, CA

Lytle's Redwood Empire Beauty College - Santa Rosa, CA

Make-up Designory (MUD) - Burbank, CA

Marinello Schools of Beauty - All locations, CA

Miss Marty's Hair Academy &amp; Esthetics Institute - San Francisco, CA

MKC Beauty Academy of Hollywood - Los Angeles, CA

Montebello Beauty College - Montebello, CA

Monterey Bay Beauty College - Seaside, CA

Paul Mitchell the School - All locations

Poway Academy of Hair Design - Poway, CA

Richard Cochrane's College of Beauty - San Francisco, CA

Rio Hondo College - Whittier, CA

San Diego City College - San Diego, CA

San Francisco Institute of Esthetics and Cosmetology - San Francisco, CA

Skyline College of Cosmetology - San Bruno, CA

The Cao Institute of Aesthetics - Alhambra, CA

The Studio Makeup Academy - Hollywood, CA

Westmore Academy - Burbank, CA

West Valley Occupational Center - Woodland Hills, CA

Colorado

Artistic Beauty College - All locations, Colorado

Connecticut

North Haven Academy - North Haven, CT

District of Columbia

Bennett Career Institute - Washington, DC

Florida

Aveda Institute - St. Petersburg, FL

Beauty Schools of America - Hialeah/Miami, FL

Cosmix School of Makeup Artistry - Fort Lauderdale, FL

International Academy of Hair Design - South Daytona, FL

Joe Blasco Makeup School - Orlando, FL

Georgia

Aveda Institute - Atlanta, GA

Hawaii

Hollywood Beauty College - Aiea, HI

Ulupono Academy (Paul Mitchell Partner School) - Honolulu, HI

Illinois

BSCU School of Cosmetology - Kankakee, IL

Pivot Point Cosmetology Center - Bloomingdale/Chicago, IL

Trend Setters College of Cosmetology - Mokena, IL

Kentucky

The Hair Design School - Florence, KY

Maine

Cosmotech School - Westbrook, ME

Maryland

American Beauty Academy - Wheaton/Baltimore, MD

Von Lee International School of Aesthetics - Pikesville, MD

Massachusetts

Ailano School of Cosmetology - Brockton, MA

Elizabeth Grady School of Esthetics - Medford, MA

Learning Institute for Beauty Sciences - Malden/Boston, MA

Rob Roy Academy - All Campuses, MA/Rhode Island

Minnesota

Aveda Institute - Minneapolis, MN

Scot Lewis Schools (Paul Mitchell Partner School) - Bloomington, MN

New Jersey

Artistic Academy, Morris Plains, NJ

Capri Institute - All Campuses, NJ

Parisian Beauty Academy - Hackensack, NJ

Rizzieri Aveda School for Beauty &amp; Wellness - Marlton, NJ

Nevada

Marinello Schools of Beauty - Henderson/Las Vegas, NV

New York

Aveda Institute - New York, NY

Gloria Francis Institute of Beauty - Islandia, NY

Learning Institute for Beauty Sciences - New York, NY

Lia Schorr - New York, NY

Make-up Designory (MUD) - New York, NY

The Juilliard School - New York, NY

Ohio

Brown Aveda Institute - Mentor, OH

Creative Images College of Beauty - Fairborn, OH

Inner State Beauty School - Lyndhurst, OH

International Academy - Groesbeck, OH

Miami Jacobs Career College - Springboro, OH

New View Management - Cincinnati, OH

University of Cincinnati (Makeup &amp; Wig Dept.) - Cincinnati, OH

Rhode Island

Rob Roy Academy - All Campuses, MA/Rhode Island

Texas

Baldwin Beauty School - Austin, TX

Cosmetology Career Center (Paul Mitchell Partner School) - Dallas, TX

Institute of Cosmetology &amp; Esthetics - Houston, TX

San Jacinto College - Houston, TX

The Academy at Austin (Paul Mitchell Partner School) - Pflugerville, TX

Utah

Cameo College of Essential Beauty - SLC, UT

Taylor Andrews Academy - West Jordan, UT

Virginia

Ana Visage Academy - Great Falls, VA

Spectrum Beauty Academy - Alexandria, VA

The Vienna Academy Esthetic Institute - Vienna, VA

Alberta

Artists Within School of Makeup - Calgary, AB

Beauty-Tech Esthetic School - Edmonton, AB

HCC Choice College - Spruce Grove, AB

Marvel College - Edmonton, AB

British Columbia

Blanche MacDonald - Vancouver, BC

Borealis Academy - Richmond, BC

Burnaby Continuing Education - Burnaby, BC

Dominelli College of Esthetics - Burnaby, BC

John Casablancas Institute of Applied Arts - Vancouver, BC

London School of Hairdressing &amp; Aesthetics - Vancouver, BC

Martier School of Hair Design &amp; Esthetics - Victoria, BC

Marvel College - All Locations

New Image - Vancouver, BC

Newton Continuing Education - Surrey, BC

Senniyo Aesthetics International - Richmond, BC

Vancouver Community College - Vancouver, BC

Vancouver Film School - Vancouver, BC

Nova Scotia

Academy of Cosmetology - Dartmouth, NS

Concepts School of Cosmetology - Halifax, NS

Hair Design Centre - Halifax, NS

Ontario

Avola College of Hairstyling and Esthetics - Toronto, ON

Beauty Exchange - Toronto, ON

Centennial College - Toronto, ON

Complections International - Toronto, ON

Edith Serei - Montreal, QC &amp; Toronto, ON

Elmcrest College of Applied Health Sciences - Toronto, ON

Gina's College of Advanced Aesthetics - All locations

Humber College - Etobicoke, ON

Lam School of Advanced Esthetics - Scarborough, ON

Laurenzo's School of Hair Design and Esthetics - Hamilton, ON

LubaMera School of Aesthetics &amp; Cosmetology - Burlington, ON

Marca College - Toronto, ON/Saskatoon, SK

Marvel Esthetics - Markham, ON

Mellennia Institute of Aesthetics - Brampton, ON

NOW Spa Therapy &amp; Make-up Artistry - London, ON

ProtÃ©gÃ© School - Scarborough, ON

Ryerson University - Toronto, ON

Seneca College - Toronto, ON

Sheridan College - Oakville, ON

The National Ballet School - Toronto, ON

The School of Makeup Art - Toronto, ON

The School of Professional Makeup Ltd. - Toronto, ON

Yorkville School of Makeup &amp; Esthetics - Toronto, ON

Ottawa

Ottawa Academy School of Hairstyling, Aesthetics &amp; Beauty - Ottawa, ON

Quebec

Academie Internationale Competence Beaute Ltee - Longueuil, QC

Centre de Formation Professionel de Verdun - Verdun, QC

College Inter-Dec - Montreal, QC

Ecole des Metiers Des Faubourg de Montreal - Montreal, QC

L'Afe Academie de Formation Educative - Ste-Therese, QC

L'Artiste Maquilleur Inc. - Saint-Eustache, QC

Laurier Macdonald Career Center - St-Leonard, QC


----------



## Sweetmew2751 (Feb 11, 2006)

I was going to suggest Joe Blasco's In Florida too. I Visited the school and was very impressed. Definitely the way to go for (film/tv/movies). However, I went to LIBS in New York, and I am currently considering MUD in New York.

Cindy


----------



## Sweetmew2751 (Feb 11, 2006)

BTW, Great list Eightthirty!!!!!

Cindy


----------



## RepulsiveMe (Dec 25, 2008)

Never too early to look into schools it is hard to choose from the ones you do find...

I saw the list though the

Lytle's Redwood Empire Beauty College in Santa Rosa, CA does not have makeup. They have skin care...

Sorry I am not yet allowed to put links in... being a newbee and all..

The schools that I have found interesting...

*HEX - Hollywood Expression Makeup- *

*They travel all over the US instead of you going to them they might be coming to a city near you....*

Last Looks Makeup Academy- other traveling one.... 

*Glammin Makeup Academy*

*The Makeup Artist Workshop by Veronica Lane - Located in Los Angeles, CA-*

*Westmore Academy of Cosmetic Arts Located at 916 W. Burbank Blvd. Suite R |Burbank | CA | 91506 â€“ *

I hope this is helpful...


----------



## candacecorey (Dec 25, 2008)

I teach makeup artist classes and mine is called the Makeup Artist Workshop too but I started mine before Veronica about 7 1/2 years ago. I think Veronica started hers a year ago. Not sure though.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Dec 26, 2008)

I am very interested in one makeup artistry school in Fort Lauderdale, Florida. It's called Cosmix School of Makeup Artistry; I live in Alabama so the closest school for me would be in Florida and Georgia.

Check out their website! School of Makeup Artistry, Training, Classes, Courses, Make Up Schools

Good luck!


----------



## RepulsiveMe (Dec 27, 2008)

I think I looked up yours before... You are also on Myspace:laughing: have you on my friends list...

Sorry forgot about you... I don't have your site in my favorites... Me bad...

Where can I find information about your classes/school?

Thanks :rockwoot:


----------



## candacecorey (Dec 27, 2008)

Yep! I have a myspace....ccmakeup is my myspace name. I'm not very good at keeping up with it though, probably because I get so busy keeping up with my youtube and beauty blog of monthly beauty tips and videos that I just forget about my myspace....but I'll try to do better next year.

You can find information about my classes at www.candacecorey.com/makeupworkshop

:laughing:


----------



## Makupgrl (Jun 2, 2011)

[SIZE=medium]I have been a makeup artist for over 30 years and have met and worked with many graduates of Cosmix as well as other schools. If the purpose of going to a school and investing time and money is to come out on the other end a highly skilled makeup artist, I would highly recommend Cosmix. Year after year their graduates are selected to do the makeup at the International Miami Fashion Week runway shows. The designers rave about them. Many photographers sing their praises also. There will always be disgruntled students who will write bad reviews. It is known as having high standards-a lot homework, numerous photo shoots to prepare for, strict attendance rules- but when I hire an assistant I want a professional who is dependable, knowledgeable, and has a positive attitude- thatâ€™s a Cosmix Graduate.




[/SIZE]


----------



## prestigemakeup (Aug 18, 2011)

u can check in miami, "Tras la imagen de un rostro" is a makeup school. I took a course there and is excellent.


----------



## prestigemakeup (Aug 18, 2011)

HI, u can check " Tras la imagen" de un rostro. is in Miami&gt;  Maria isabel perez teachs there and has and excellent background. 30 yrs on tv.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Aug 19, 2011)

I think everyone already said my suggestions XD


----------



## joshuapprice (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi eightthirty, 

Thank you for the great list of makeup schools in US and Canada.

I am posted that list of makeup schools in my blog by States..

see

http://www.topmakeupschools.net/makeup-schools-in-usa/

Thanks again

My facebook Page: http://www.facebook.com/MakeupSchools


----------



## yupyup3 (Mar 11, 2012)

@ MAKEUP GIRL So i know this was almost a yr ago but im calling bs on your post. Almost every review i looked at says the same rhing word for word. Im starting to think u work there not hire girls that went there. U say how do we know the bad reviews r from ex employees well how do we know the the good reviews arent from instructors or owners. That just proved to me that your post is bogus and the bad reviews are legit. That's a big red flag for me. Maybe next time you wont copy and paste your review of your own school on everything. Im glad you did though cuz honestly why would you need to write a sunshine review about yoyr school if it was as great as you say thanks for making my desicion easier for me. Now i can look for an actual good school. Forget cosmix i ill not waste my money or time on dishonest people.


----------



## Cassaundra (Jun 12, 2013)

I think an Institute which offers hands on learning is great to build your confidence and boost your market readiness to perform the activities.


----------

